# برنامج زمنى رائع محمل عليه التكلفه و المواردالبشريه لمشروع قائم



## مهندس من مصر (18 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

نموذج رائع لبرنامج زمنى فعلى ابرز ما فيه

- نظام التكويد
- تنظيم البنود
-العلاقات بين الانشطه
-تحميل التكلفه
-تحميل الموارد البشريه

تم عمل البرنامج تحت اشراف شركه امريكيه متخصصه فى ادارة المشاريع

الرابـــط
http://www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=a6ygmpqtb66cnOKnaKqhkZSnZauhnJum8

لاى استفسارات واذا اعجبكم الموضوع برجاء الرد فى الموضوع فعندى الملفات التاليه
نموذج لعمل تحليل التكلفه ووضعه على البريمافيرا
نموذج للعماله الفعليه مقارنة بالعماله المخطط لها 
وملفات اخرى كتيره قيمه جدا استعملها بصوره يوميه 

اذا كان الاخوه اعضاء ملتقى المهندسين مهتمين بالموضوع سيكون متجدد دائما 

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## سيد طه محمد (18 فبراير 2008)

ألف شكر يا بشمهندس على البرنامج الزمني


----------



## ايلي توما (18 فبراير 2008)

*مشكور*

شكرا للزميل المهندس من من مصر ولكن يا اخي انا نزلت الملف و هو مضغوط ولكن لم يفتح 
يا ريت يا بشمهندس تخبرني ما هو البرنامج الذي يفتحه او ترسل الملف على *****ي على اليا ه
Elietouma80
مع فائق الإحترام والشكر


----------



## حيدرلطيف (18 فبراير 2008)

شكرا لاخواننا في المنتدى على هذا المجهود وبالاخص للعضو الفعال (مهندس من مصر) ام الدنيا
ارجو رفع الملفات الاضافية التي ذكرتها مع الامتنان والشكر الجزيل


----------



## مهندس من مصر (18 فبراير 2008)

ايلي توما قال:


> شكرا للزميل المهندس من من مصر ولكن يا اخي انا نزلت الملف و هو مضغوط ولكن لم يفتح
> يا ريت يا بشمهندس تخبرني ما هو البرنامج الذي يفتحه او ترسل الملف على *****ي على اليا ه
> Elietouma80
> مع فائق الإحترام والشكر



الاخ الكريم البرنامج مضغوط ببرنامج وينرار وده منتشر جدا ...... جارى التجهيز لرفع باقى الملفات للاخوه الاعزاء


----------



## ايلي توما (18 فبراير 2008)

الاخ المهندس من مصر
انا فتحت الملف عن طريق برنامج وين رار لكن الملفات التي بداخله لم يتعرف عليها الجهاز
في العادة تكو الملفات اما من نوع اكسل او وورد الخخخ
ما هو نوع الملفات الداخليو و شكرا جزيلا مرة اخرى


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (18 فبراير 2008)

اخونا الرائع مهندس من مصر

ملفات مفيدة
سأقوم بتحميلها 

واتمنى عليك ان لا تحرمنا من كل الملفات الاخرى 
التي تفضلت بذكرها

وخير الناس انفعهم للناس

مشكورا يااخي الكريم


----------



## eng_houssam (18 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز وكما قال اخواني لا تبخل علينا بالمزيد


----------



## تامرالمصرى (19 فبراير 2008)

البرنامج بالفعل رائع جزاك الله خيرا ونرجو ان تستمر فى عرض كافة البيانات عنه لكنى فقط اردت ان انوه ان هذه النسخة غير محمل عليها التكلفة او الموارد وان عدد الانشطه كثير لدرجة ان البرنامج يرفض عمل schedule لها


----------



## الزعيم2000 (19 فبراير 2008)

بالفعل البرنامج رائع 
جزاك الله خيرا 


> واتمنى عليك ان لا تحرمنا من كل الملفات الاخرى
> التي تفضلت بذكرها


----------



## مهندس من مصر (19 فبراير 2008)

*هلا بأخوانى*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته 

و الله انا سعيد جدا بتعليقاتكم وعلشان ان خير الناس انفعهم للناس انتظرونى الساعه 8 بتوقيت مصر بجهز لكم كل الملفات الى عندى و كمان مستعد ادى محاضره او شرح يعنى ازاى تستفيد بكل ملف وتطبقه على مشروعك .

الاخ ايلي توما البرنامج المطلوب لفتح الملف هوه بريمافيرا .


الاخ تامرالمصرى البرنامج محمل عليه التكلفه بس دقق كويس  و انا بعمله run فى حوالى 2 دقيقه
و متزعلش يا سيدى انا بجهزلك نسخه تانيه عليها التكلفه و العماله وكمان ريبورتات جاهزه 

سلام مؤقت للجميع


----------



## ashrafemara (19 فبراير 2008)

الف شكر وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عادل ندى محمود (19 فبراير 2008)

اخى فى الله ياريت تكمل معنا الموضوعات عندك مفيده جدا و جزاك الله خيرا و صللى الله على سيدنا محمد سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه و مداد كلماته و زنه عرشه و رضاء نفسه


----------



## محمد م السيد (19 فبراير 2008)

الف شكر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس من مصر (19 فبراير 2008)

*هلا يــا شبــــــــــــــاب*

الســـــــــــــلام عليكـــــم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تفضلوا بعض الملفات التى وعدتكم بها

1- الاصدار الكامل من البرنامج الزمنى محمل عليه التكلفه و العماله و التقارير
الرابط
http://www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=Zq+al5eqabKbnZmlsayZlJyiY6yWlZ2t3

2- نموذج للعماله المخطط لها مقارنة بالعماله الفعليه 
الرابط
http://www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=aauhlJWpa66hnJbzaaqZnJGlaaeanZY=7

3- داتا بيس للبريمافيرا ....افتحها بالاكسيل واعمل كل التعديلات أوحتى انشىء برنامج زمنى جديد و استفيد من امكانيات الاكسيل ...دخل الاكتيفتى و المده الزمنيه و التوصيف و العماله والتكلفه و... وفى ثوانى اعملها امبورت فى البريمافيرا
http://www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=aK6ampuuZrKenJunsqyZlJyiZKyWlZ2n4


انتظروا باقى الملفات قريبا .... لاى استفسار انا موجود


----------



## مهندس من مصر (19 فبراير 2008)

مهندس من مصر قال:


> الســـــــــــــلام عليكـــــم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> تفضلوا بعض الملفات التى وعدتكم بها
> 
> ...




تم تعديل الرابط الاول


----------



## ايلي توما (19 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك الاخ مهندس من مصر وفقك نحو الافضل بإذن الله


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (19 فبراير 2008)

زميلنا مهندس من مصر الفكرة رائعة أن تزودنا ببرنامج كامل، لكن الروابط فيها مشاكل فالأول غير موجود والثالث غير معروف


----------



## تامرالمصرى (20 فبراير 2008)

الاخ عبد الرحمن على حق الاول غير موجود لا قبل التعديل ولا بعد التعديل واعتذر عن انى لم الاحظ ان الcost محمل على البرنامج الاصلى


----------



## مهندس من مصر (21 فبراير 2008)

*تعديل رابط البرنامج الزمنى*

اخوانى الاعزاء اسف على الخطا الموجود فى الرابط الاول و اليكم الرابط مره اخرى 
البرنامج الزمنى بعد تعديل الرابط
http://www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=Za6hnJWrarGcnOKnY6qhkZSnYKyampeq3

ارجو لمن لديه اى استفسار ان يستفسر عن أى شىء انا فى الخدمه


----------



## fareduae (21 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز وكما قال اخواني لا تبخل علينا بالمزيد


----------



## عمر الفاروق (22 فبراير 2008)

جزيت خيرا عن مهندسي العرب


----------



## عمر الفاروق (22 فبراير 2008)

مصر ديما منورة برجالاتها الافاضل


----------



## foratfaris (22 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا بس ممكن 1- شرح الداتا باس
2- ممكن داتا باس بالاكسيس ثانية لمقارنة التاركيت مع البرنامج الزمني


----------



## مهندس من مصر (22 فبراير 2008)

foratfaris قال:


> شكرا جزيلا بس ممكن 1- شرح الداتا باس
> 2- ممكن داتا باس بالاكسيس ثانية لمقارنة التاركيت مع البرنامج الزمني




الداتا بيس دى عباره عن اكسبورت من البريمافيراللبرنامج الزمنى بتاعك .

يعنى مثلا ... لو عندك برنامج زمنى فيه 10 نماذج لمشروع متكرر .... او حتى النوذج الواحد فيه انشطه بتكرر فى الادوار وعاوز تحمل التكلفه و الموارد البشريه . لو عملتها فى البرمافيرا راح تاخد منك وقت طويل قوى بس فى الاكسل كوبى و بيست راح تخلصها فى دقايق و ترجع تعملها امبورت تانى فى البريمافيرا .

جرب تغير حاجه فى الداتا بيس الى انته حملتها و تعالى من البريمافيرا من التولز -------بروجكت يوتيلتى-------------- امبورت 

راح تطلع لك نافذه اختار موديفاى و اكتب مسار الداتا بيس و اسمها و متنساش تكتب دوت dbf و قولى ايه الى حصل


----------



## مهندس126 (22 فبراير 2008)

اخى العزيز مهندس من مصر
امل تحديث الرابط لان الملف المحمل بة خطاء لايعمل


----------



## مهندس من مصر (22 فبراير 2008)

مهندس126 قال:


> اخى العزيز مهندس من مصر
> امل تحديث الرابط لان الملف المحمل بة خطاء لايعمل



اخى العزيز الرابط يعمل 100 100 
http://www.ziddu.com/download.php?ui...hkZSnYKyampeq3


----------



## مهندس126 (22 فبراير 2008)

مهندس من مصر قال:


> اخى العزيز الرابط يعمل 100 100
> http://www.ziddu.com/download.php?ui...hkZSnYKyampeq3


 

Your request url not found 
هذة هى الرسالة التى تظهر

واشكر لك سرعة استجابتك


----------



## elnour2006 (22 فبراير 2008)

Thanks alot for your valuable and helpful contribution ,that is great and worth apreciation from every one make use from it.Just ,please if possible to up load the files to any one accessable web.
my best wishes


----------



## مهندس من مصر (22 فبراير 2008)

مهندس من مصر قال:


> اخوانى الاعزاء اسف على الخطا الموجود فى الرابط الاول و اليكم الرابط مره اخرى
> البرنامج الزمنى بعد تعديل الرابط
> http://www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=Za6hnJWrarGcnOKnY6qhkZSnYKyampeq3
> 
> ارجو لمن لديه اى استفسار ان يستفسر عن أى شىء انا فى الخدمه



الرابط شغاااااااااااااااااااااااااال يا شبااااااااااااااااب


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (22 فبراير 2008)

مهندس من مصر 
أهلا" بك وسهلا" زميلك مهندس من مصر بيسلم عليك جدا" وبيشكرك على الملفات ولكن الملف الأول غير موجود رجاء أعادة التحميل مع تحياتى 
محمود حازم عياد


----------



## bolbol (22 فبراير 2008)

للأسف جميع الروابط 
إما غير موجودة
أو بعد تنزيل الملفات لا تفتح مع العلم أني أستخدم وينرار 3.71 برجاء التأكد أخي العزيز
ورفعها على موقع المنتدى لأنني كما أرى فحجمها صغير


----------



## مصطفى عمر زايد (23 فبراير 2008)

لاخ الفاضل 
ولا اى رابط يعمل ارجو الافادة وتحميل هذة البرامج القيمة على رابط يعمل حتى نتمكن من تحميلها


----------



## مهندس من مصر (24 فبراير 2008)

أخوانى الاعزاء انا حاولت رفع الملفات على المنتدى بس رفض و قالى الملف خاطىء

المهم انا رفعت الملفات على الموقع تانى 
http://www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=Z62il5yuaq2h4palYrKWlJaiZK6al5s=2

http://www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=ZbCemZmsbK2iluKnY6qhkZSnYKydmpis3

http://www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=aKualpWnZqyelOKnZaqhkZSnYqydm5mu5


----------



## elnour2006 (24 فبراير 2008)

many thanks


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (24 فبراير 2008)

قمت بتنزيل الملفات الثلاثة وسأقوم بقرآتهاومناقشتكم فيها ولو فيها تعب عليك ممكن التركيز على كيفية أدخال الداتا باز من excel الى بريمافيرا ( ليس import أو export )
ولكن هل لى أن أبدء ب excel بما فى ذلك العلاقات ثم أصدرها الى البريمافيرا
أرجو الا أكون مزعج بهذة السؤال أرجو أن يزدادالتواصل وخصوصا" أذا كنت مقيم فى مصر


----------



## bolbol (24 فبراير 2008)

يا ريت البرنامج الأصلي يا أخي ترفعه برضه جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Amin Sorour (26 فبراير 2008)

مهندس من مصر قال:


> الســـــــــــــلام عليكـــــم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> تفضلوا بعض الملفات التى وعدتكم بها
> 
> ...


الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (26 فبراير 2008)

أرجو تضبيط الملفات و التحميل على موقع آخر الموضوع مهم ونريد الأستفادة من هذة المشاركة الممتازة


----------



## دكتورالجودة (27 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله على ما أحسنت 
المشكلة في البرنامج (يا ريت البرنامج الأصلي يا أخي ترفعه برضه جزاك الله كل خير......و شكرا


----------



## محب الشرقية (27 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## يوسف عيسىا (2 مارس 2008)

Thanks Engineer
But The First Link Doesnot Work............could You Please Upload An Other Valid Link. 
Best
Regards


----------



## مهندس من مصر (2 مارس 2008)

الاخ الكريم محمود حازم عياد يكون لى الشرف للتعرف على سيادتكم انا حاليا فى السعوديه 

الى الاخوه الاعزاء البرنامج الاصلى مره اخرى 

http://www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=bauampWua7KanZqnt6yZlJyiaayWlpWr9

قاعدة البيانات ... الداتا بيس
http://www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=bqqbmpumbLOdnJSltayZlJyiZ6yWlZ2t7


----------



## مهندس بالشارقة (3 مارس 2008)

انا سعيد بهذا الجمع من المهندسين الذين لايبخلون بالعلم علي احد


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (3 مارس 2008)

مهندس من مصر تحياتى لك أعتذر لك لأن الملف الأول بصيغة RAR لايفتح بعد عمل DOWNLOAD
ويظهر على الشاشة ( u-baseline.rar the archive is either in unknown format or damaged )


----------



## مهندس من مصر (3 مارس 2008)

يا شباااااااااااااااااااااااب البرنامج الزمنى بالمرفقات 

متنسوش تحويل امتداد البرنامج الى rar


----------



## gearbox (3 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mustafasas (15 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا و الف شكر


----------



## mohamedsaid78 (15 يونيو 2009)

thanks for sharing this Program


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (15 يونيو 2009)

مجهود تشكر عليه...جزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## حسن احمد (15 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وفى علمك وعلمك اكثر ونفعنا به


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (16 يونيو 2009)

الملف لا يفتح وهو مهم جدا،نرجو من الزميل الكريم إعادة الرفع للأهمية،
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد مطر (16 يونيو 2009)

الأخ عبد الرحمن لقد حملت البرنامج من الروابط الموجودة في أسفل الصفحة الأولى... وهي تعمل...
والشكر موصول للأخ صاحب الموضوع (مهندس من مصر)
أخوكم مهندس من سورية


----------



## هديل كريم (16 يونيو 2009)

الاخ العزيز 
شكرا على هذا البرنامج الجميل لقد فتحت البرنامج واحب ان انبه انه يجب ان تعمل للملف extract وبعدين تفتح الملف 
شكرا على هذه المشاركه واذا كانت لديك ملفات اكسل تخص التقارير الخاصه بالبريمافيرا نتمنى عليك ان تفيدنا بها وجزاك الله خيرا على هذه المشاركه


----------



## nawalid6 (16 يونيو 2009)

1-ما هو المقصود بالمورد 1&2
2- هناك بعض الانشطة لايوجد لها es &ef 
3- هناك بعض الانشطة لها as فهل هذا base
ارجو المناقشة والتواصل فانا مهندس مصري موجود بالرياض ايضا


----------



## عبدالله8 (16 يونيو 2009)

مهندس من مصر 

تحية طيبة،،،

ممكن تدلني كيف اقدر اتواصل مع مهندس متخصص لإنشاء وتشغيل برنامج ادارة معلومات لمصنع تعبئة مياه،" انتاج- صيانة-موارد بشرية- موارد".

تحية للجميع ،،،


----------



## محمد براك العتيبي (8 أغسطس 2009)

الملفات تطلب الباسورد


----------



## the poor to god (9 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ارجو من الاخوة عن عمل نسخة يتم وضعها بصورة مضغوطة من البرنامج نفسه وبيكون ملف واحد يسهل على بقية الاخوة والف شكر


----------



## فاجومى (9 أغسطس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## alaa.m (9 أغسطس 2009)

السلام علييييييييييييكم


----------



## alaa.m (9 أغسطس 2009)

مشكووووووووووورين يا زملاء


----------



## alaa.m (9 أغسطس 2009)

ممكن أعرف مالمقصود بissus في البريمافيرا


----------



## alaa.m (9 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا مسبقا على المجهود المبذول
ما المقصود بالميزانية ومن يضعها(بريمافيرا)


----------



## alaa.m (9 أغسطس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووورين


----------



## alaa.m (9 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز وكما قال اخواني لا تبخل علينا بالمزيد


----------



## ahbatrek (10 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على المشاركة الفعالة فى المنتدي


----------



## gadag (19 أغسطس 2009)

الف شكر لمجهودك لو عندك نفس الوضوع بس علي البروجيكت وكل عام وانتم بخير وشكراااااااا


----------



## عماد بوسة (20 أغسطس 2009)

تسلم ايدك والله يزيدك ..... مشكور كتير


----------



## khaled shrafeldin (20 أغسطس 2009)

it is very good program
thanks


----------



## فاجومى (2 سبتمبر 2009)

مشككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## Ahmad Shawki (28 يناير 2010)

مشاركة متميزة فعلا ومشكور على المجهود


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (28 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (28 يناير 2010)

اعتقد هناك مشكلة في الرابع ارجو التاكد من الرابط


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (28 يناير 2010)

عذرا 
(الرابط)


----------



## احمد_سلوم (29 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد_سلوم (29 يناير 2010)

فعلا

*عذرا 
(الرابط)*​


----------



## maae (29 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك مهندسنا الفاضل 
وان جاءت متأخرة جدا............................


----------



## ashrafemara (2 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## sheco_27 (3 فبراير 2010)

شكراً على المجهود


----------



## محمد_حسنين (30 أبريل 2011)

الرجاء من الأخ الكريم رفع المشروع مره أخرى لأنه تم حذفه ولكم منا جزيل الشكر

[email protected]


----------



## hakim planning (30 أبريل 2011)

we're interested by your subject, but we can't download it because it has been deleted from ziddu.com, please upload it and thanks a lot.


----------



## مصطفى عمر زايد (30 أبريل 2011)

*برنامج زمنى رائع محمل علية التكلفة والموارد البشرية*

الرابط اعطى هذة الرسالة 
The file You are looking for... may be deleted by the user or by the Adminstrator ! 

رجاء رفع الملف حيث انه غير موجود على الرابط ونحن فى احتياجه ضرورى وشكرا


----------



## ايهاب_76 (2 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز
الرابط لا يعمل ارجوا تحميله مرة اخري مع الشكر


----------



## مريم سعد الدين (2 مايو 2011)

برجاء إعادة تنزيل الرابط الثانى و الثالث و يجزيك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## NGACHE (2 مايو 2011)

اخى الفاضل الرابط لايعمل


----------



## محمد عبدالسيد (2 مايو 2011)

thaks alot


----------



## safety113 (3 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا
بارك الله بك
الف شكر


----------



## محمد السواكنى (3 مايو 2011)

برجاء رفع الملف مرة اخرى واكون شاكر لك


----------



## nakib12 (4 مايو 2011)

زميلنا مهندس من مصر الفكرة رائعة أن تزودنا ببرنامج كامل، لكن الروابط فيها مشاكل ولا تعمل برجاء تحميلها مرة اخرى


----------



## jordan77 (4 مايو 2011)

*Please upload the file on other server*

Can u please re upload the file on other website???


----------



## has2006 (4 مايو 2011)

مطلوب اعادة الرفع يا هندسة


----------



## بن دحمان (5 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## sahoocom (5 مايو 2011)

حاولنا أن نستفيد من عملك ولكن للأسف الروابط كلها لا تعمل . جزاك الله كل الخير وشكراً لك على جهودك .


----------



## صقرقريش (25 مايو 2011)

الرجاء اعادة رفعه لانه عندما حاولت تحميله طلعت لي هذه الرسالةfile You are looking for... may be deleted by the user or by the Adminstrator ! for... may be deleted by the user or by the Adminstrator !


----------



## semba_18 (25 مايو 2011)

تسلم ايدك جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد مطر (25 مايو 2011)

البرنامج الزمني في المرفقات 
والشكر للأخ مهندس من مصر

أخوكم مهندس من سورية


----------



## nakib12 (14 يونيو 2011)

ارجو تحديث الرابط لان الملف المحمل بة خطاء لايعمل

مع الشكر


----------



## خالد أبودقة (14 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندسنا الفاضل
ولكن جميع الروابط لاتعمل الرجاء إعادة رفعها مرة أخرى


----------



## مهندس من مصر (14 يونيو 2011)

محمد مطر قال:


> البرنامج الزمني في المرفقات
> والشكر للأخ مهندس من مصر
> 
> أخوكم مهندس من سورية



الاخ محمد مطر ارفق البرنامج فى المرفقات


----------



## سارية عثمان (14 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم اخواني


----------



## صقرقريش (15 يونيو 2011)

الرجاء من الأخوة اعادة رفع هذه الملفات للفائدة فقد تم حذفها


----------



## صقرقريش (15 يونيو 2011)

الرجاء ممن لديه هذه الملفات اعادة رفعها ثانية وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## المهندسة كرم (15 يونيو 2011)

اخي العزيز البرنامج محذوف من هذا الرابط ياريت تعيد نشره وتتحفنا بالملفات الاخرى خصوصا تحليل الفقرات الانشائية وتكلفتها


----------



## eldabaawy (18 يونيو 2011)

الف شكر للمهندس محمد مطر لاعادة الرفع
والشكر لصاحب الموضوع الاصلى


----------



## Wadah Muhammad (17 أكتوبر 2011)

يا اخوان الراوبط لا تعمل ،،


----------



## ahmedafatah (17 أكتوبر 2011)

هل النسخة الموجودة بريمافيرا اصدار 3 فقط


----------



## zainelabdian (21 أكتوبر 2011)

جوزيت خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عادل ندى محمود (26 أكتوبر 2011)

The file You are looking for... may be deleted by the user or by the Administrator !


----------



## ن حباشى (18 ديسمبر 2011)

ياإخوان بارك الله فيكم البرنامج موجود فى المرفقات بالصفحة العاشرة


----------



## sayedahmed330 (18 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا مهندس هاني
برجاء رفع الملف مرة اخري
الملف المرفق لايعمل
تحياتي للجميع


----------



## عطيةحسن (18 ديسمبر 2011)

الملفات تمت ازالتها من فضلك اذا امكن ممكن ترجع تاني 
الله يكرمك


----------



## مريم سعد الدين (19 ديسمبر 2011)

الملف موجود بالمشاركة رقم 96 بالصفحة رقم 10 تم إعادة رفعة عن طريق المهندس محمد مطر
و شكراً


----------



## وليد عبدالرازق (19 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا باشمهندس..


----------



## رياض محمد البكور (18 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا تسلم اياديكم


----------



## عبدة المهندس (23 أكتوبر 2014)

Thank you so mouch


----------



## spaceman (29 أكتوبر 2014)

ارجوا رفع الملف على سيرفر اخر


----------



## محمدالمندراوى (23 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم وجزاكم الله خيرا أرجو رفع الملف مرة اخرى(الملف محذوف من الرابط)


----------



## body55 (8 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة


----------



## body55 (29 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## lostlove515 (15 أبريل 2015)

بارك الله لك كم تعلمت منك


----------



## engmohammmadtarek (25 أكتوبر 2015)

الرجاء اعادة رفع الملف مرة اخرى و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد الجفري (1 نوفمبر 2015)

الملف موجود بالمشاركة رقم 96 بالصفحة رقم 10 تم إعادة رفعة عن طريق المهندس محمد مطر​


----------



## body55 (29 نوفمبر 2015)

شكرا على هذا الملف الممتاز ومجهود رائئع bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## ذوالفقار العسكري (29 يناير 2016)

اخي الروابط كلها ماتعمل رجاءا اعد رفعها على موقع اخر جزاك الله كل الخير


----------

